# برنامج sam لتصميم الآلات الميكانيكية



## نورس حيدر مصطقى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

برنامج رائع جداً لمهندس الميكانيك
لدخول موقع الشركة أضغط على الرابط
*http://www.artas.nl
بعدها حمل البرنامج


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك جاري التحميل والتجربه


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## غريب الطباع (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر جزاك الله كل خير.............


----------



## سيد عدوى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكككككككرررررررررررر لك اخى الكريم وارجو من حضرتك بوضع شرح مفصل لكيفية استخدام البرنامج وكيفية الاستفادة منه مع وضع امثلة ولك جزيل ا لشكر


----------



## id245 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا البرنامج


----------



## Securitysuite (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم على البرنامج حقا يفيد في تصاميم نظرية المكائن .

نترقب جديدك القادم .



البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم على البرنامج حقا يفيد في تصاميم نظرية المكائن .

نترقب جديدك القادم .



البغدادي


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج البسيط الرائع ونحن فى انتظار المزيد
لك خالص امنياتى بالتوفيق والسداد
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

" جزاك الله خيرا "


----------



## أحمد رأفت (23 أكتوبر 2009)

أنت ممتـــــــــاز


----------



## farid13 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج البسيط الرائع


----------



## د.محبس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

برنامج جميل جدا جدا لكن اعتقد Demo


----------



## eng_a7med$$ (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر يا هندسة


----------

